# one time customers...contract?



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

If someone calls you for plowing and they don't want a re-occurring 2" trigger, they just want a single plow........do you still have them sign a contract (for that occurrence) to cover yourself?


----------



## Exact Services (Oct 11, 2008)

pwrjnky;841894 said:


> If someone calls you for plowing and they don't want a re-occurring 2" trigger, they just want a single plow........do you still have them sign a contract (for that occurrence) to cover yourself?


Most of my income last winter was from this type of on demand customer. You can never be to careful. What you can do is provide them a payment receipt that expressively states that a slip and fall free surface in not implied or guaranteed - and that by paying for the service they agree to this by default.

I think most people are reasonable but I shudder at the thought of an ambulance chaser lawyer coming after me looking for blood. I carry a fat huge liability policy even though I run only snow throwers and I'm mainly residential.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

Exact Services;841903 said:


> Most of my income last winter was from this type of on demand customer. You can never be to careful. What you can do is provide them a payment receipt that expressively states that a slip and fall free surface in not implied or guaranteed - and that by paying for the service they agree to this by default.
> 
> I think most people are reasonable but I shudder at the thought of an ambulance chaser lawyer coming after me looking for blood. I carry a fat huge liability policy even though I run only snow throwers and I'm mainly residential.


Yeah....I'd hate to try to get a contract signed by all the "on-demand" customers and most probably wouldn't sign one. the receipt idea is a pretty good idea though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Look in this hand ,not the other one.


----------



## pwrjnky (Oct 17, 2009)

grandview;842131 said:


> Look in this hand ,not the other one.


Is there a site that you can order receipts with a carbon copy that you can have stuff pre-printed on?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Your local printer can do it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Why write a receipt?
Cash in the pocket sure is nice.
You report ALL your income for snow removal????


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

hydro_37;842194 said:


> Why write a receipt?
> Cash in the pocket sure is nice.
> You report ALL your income for snow removal????


Everyone here reports all income because we don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## motox (Jan 21, 2012)

Could I use a copy of your contract?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

motox;1507604 said:


> Could I use a copy of your contract?


Here's mine.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

grandview;1507651 said:


> Here's mine.


 Thats just 10 minutes worth of work for you, right???


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

pwrjnky;841930 said:


> Yeah....I'd hate to try to get a contract signed by all the "on-demand" customers and most probably wouldn't sign one. the receipt idea is a pretty good idea though.


Put together a one page "One Time Service Agreement" It's part waiver & part agreement


----------



## greywynd (Dec 13, 2008)

Plowtoy;1507661 said:


> Thats just 10 minutes worth of work for you, right???


All the bills inside that bundle are $1's.... :laughing:

Sorry GV, couldn't resist!!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*I use a hold harmless form*

One time plowing demands this. 
You don't know what the conditions of the road, driveway or lot is if they are covered in snow.
Here is what I use, if the person won't sign, I don't plow.

Indemnity / Hold Harmless Agreement

This Indemnity / Hold Harmless Agreement is effective as of _____________________, between -(Contractor name) of -(Your address) and -(client name)of -(their address)

For valuable consideration, the sufficiency of which is acknowledged and agreed to by the parties, the parties agree as follows:

1.	The Client agrees to indemnify and hold harmless the Contractor from any claim or liability arising from the following activity: SNOW PLOWING AND SANDING,
any and all areas surrounding said area to be plowed and sanded.

2.	In the event of any claim or asserted liability against the Contractor arising from the above activity, the Contractor agrees to provide the Client with prompt written notice. Upon notice, the Client agrees to defend and hold harmless the Contractor from any loss or liability. In the event the Client fails to indemnify / hold harmless the Contractor for any claim of liability arising from the activity described above, the Contractor has the right to defend or settle such claim on their own behalf and be fully reimbursed by the Client for all costs and expenses of such defense or settlement.

3.	No modification of this Agreement will be effective unless it is in writing and is signed by both parties. This Agreement binds and benefits both parties and any successors. This Agreement, including any attachments, is the entire agreement between the parties. 
This Agreement is governed by the laws of the State of CT and any disputes will be tried in the appropriate federal or state courts located in New London County, CT.

In witness of this, the undersigned have executed this Agreement as of the day and year first written above.

CLIENT CONTRACTOR

Name:____________________	_____________________________

Date:_____________________	Date:_______________________

By:______________________	By:________________________


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

THANKS MSSNOWPLOWING i like your one time plowing contract liability made copy and altered to fit my area.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*No problem glad you could use it*



perrysee;1509029 said:


> THANKS MSSNOWPLOWING i like your one time plowing contract liability made copy and altered to fit my area.


Glad it could help, I keep 5 copys with me at all times when I'm out plowing just in case along with my notebook to keep track of times arrived at properties and time finished.

Have a good season.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Don't do it*



pwrjnky;841894 said:


> If someone calls you for plowing and they don't want a re-occurring 2" trigger, they just want a single plow........do you still have them sign a contract (for that occurrence) to cover yourself?


Stay away from call-ins as far as I'm concerned. BY the time you get to them they are generally all packed down to a solid sheet of ice, requires more ice melter than normal, then you got to come back and plow, then a little more ice melter. By the end of all that, they get sticker shock and start crying about the price. Their lack of planning does not constitute your emergency.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Wayne Volz;1512745 said:


> Their lack of planning does not constitute your emergency.


Are you in business to teach lessons, or to make money? Their lack of planning is your opportunity to make some cash. Seize the opportunity.

There shouldn't be any whining about the price if you tell them how much and what you'll do before you start. "I'll push your snow for $60 today, but I won't be able to remove the packed underlayer of snow and ice for you."


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

theholycow;1512860 said:


> Are you in business to teach lessons, or to make money? Their lack of planning is your opportunity to make some cash. Seize the opportunity.
> 
> There shouldn't be any whining about the price if you tell them how much and what you'll do before you start. "I'll push your snow for $60 today, but I won't be able to remove the packed underlayer of snow and ice for you."


I would agree. BEFORE I drop the plow, I have them sign a " 1 time Service Agreement" which has my terms, waiver, etc., & of course the price. Payment is due in full upon completion Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Get payment before dropping the plow*



Meezer;1512927 said:


> I would agree. BEFORE I drop the plow, I have them sign a " 1 time Service Agreement" which has my terms, waiver, etc., & of course the price. Payment is due in full upon completion Thumbs Up


I get payment before my plow drops and it must be in cash or credit card, no checks.

I learned that lession the hard way my first year plowing.

Emergency plow job on a really tricky hill, took me an hour and almost went over -(had to drop the plow to stop sliding, my son still remembers it as he was riding with me)

The lady paid with a check and the check bounced.
They refused to pay when I went back to their house and told me to get off their property and not bother them again. 
More of a hassle to go after them in small claims for $150 dollars.

So I waited and the following year during a big snowstorm, I plowed in their driveway, at least 10 feet back and 6 feet high, a nice little mound of snow.

The best part, every other plower in town knew what happened and wouldn't go plow them out, they had stiffed others before too.

I drove by two days later and they were still trying to dig out.

Blew my horn and waved at them.

Bounced check $150 dollars
Told to F off
Time spent plowing them in about half hour

The look on their faces when they knew it was me: PRICELESS


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Excellent job establishing the separation between ethical professionalism and obnoxious amateur.

Your competitors must love you.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1512943 said:


> I get payment before my plow drops and it must be in cash or credit card, no checks.
> 
> I learned that lession the hard way my first year plowing.
> 
> ...


Dude,

You had me in tears !:crying:

That was so.... darn .... funny !:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I keep a stack of the one timer agreements, but they're not carbon copied....

They sign it, I get the copy, and I plow for them. Can't help but wonder if this is legal, them not receiving a signed copy of it....

I guess I need to talk to a local lawyer..


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1512943 said:


> I get payment before my plow drops and it must be in cash or credit card, no checks.
> 
> I learned that lession the hard way my first year plowing.
> 
> ...


Good Job!!!! If it was me, I would of plowed the whole street into their driveway.. And recorded it..


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

*Get a pair*



TCLA;1513240 said:


> Excellent job establishing the separation between ethical professionalism and obnoxious amateur.
> 
> Your competitors must love you.


Why because I had the balls to do something you clearly wouldn't with a pair of deadbeats that stiffed others before too.

You must have missed the part where I went to their house to collect on the bounced check and they proceeded to tell me to get lost and never bother them again.

And with an attitude of "you are nothing more than a plow guy and well never do anything about this"

So keeping with being a professional, I could have gone thru small claims court.

I would guess you never went thru small claims court before.

Here's a clue, even if you win, good luck in collecting.

Been there, done that.

Oh I know put a mechiancs lien on their house, right.

Even if they sell it, your lien is the last to be paid and good luck if there is any money left over.

But I know you would go thru all of that spending at least 10 hours at the courthouse thru out the whole process because that is the way to be professional to collect that $150 dollars.

I like my way better, teaches them a real world lession.

You show me respect, I give you respect.

If your an Ahole to me, I'm a bigger Ahole right back.

ussmileyflag


----------



## br500fc (Dec 28, 2012)

Awesome.Great story and advice.. from a newbieThumbs Up


----------

